# The Hooded Cactus



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 18, 2013)

Please excuse my disign, whenver I use a new material, I go a little crazy!:biggrin:

But all aside, this was 3 of my firsts, first cactus, first crushed stone, first CA finish. I did all of these with zero knowledge of how to do them correctly, but now I have an excellent idea how.

I blew out the top blank because I cut it to thin, and honestly ruined the stone filler aswell, but overall pleased with outcome.

One question to those of you that fill in gaps with stone, how do you remove pockets of aight or glue that leave a black glue spot when sanding? I just assumed that was what happens when you sand the glue and it was removed with extra care.

Also, this was all practice for my upcoming Gator Jawbone pen thanks to TKbarron.

Please be rough when critizising! 

Thanks for taking a look.

P.s. that last picture was a huge blowout, but I fixed it! :wink:


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 18, 2013)

Couldn't upload via site, sorry for the inconvenience! 

The Hooded Cactus - Imgur

The Hooded Cactus - Imgur

The Hooded Cactus - Imgur


----------



## Monty (Jan 18, 2013)

Didn't see the links.


----------



## theidlemind (Jan 18, 2013)

Dude.......

Artistic photography, but by posting this picture you just disqualified this pen from the ugliest pen contest. 
And it was definitely a contender. 


Sorryeace:


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 18, 2013)

10 - 4 on that



theidlemind said:


> Dude.......
> 
> Artistic photography, but by posting this picture you just disqualified this pen from the ugliest pen contest.
> And it was definitely a contender.
> ...


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 18, 2013)

Not quite sure what to think of this comment... elaborate. 



theidlemind said:


> Dude.......
> 
> Artistic photography, but by posting this picture you just disqualified this pen from the ugliest pen contest.
> And it was definitely a contender.
> ...


----------



## lorbay (Jan 18, 2013)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> Not quite sure what to think of this comment... elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant it's Fugly, cause that's what I thought when I saw it.

Lin.


----------



## mania938 (Jan 18, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Pen_Turner_Dan said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite sure what to think of this comment... elaborate.
> ...



HAHAha i just laughed out loud! scared my wife...priceless!


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 18, 2013)

What does fugly mean?


----------



## theidlemind (Jan 19, 2013)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> What does fugly mean?



Oy. Fugly is short for "effin" ugly. 
Since you are the daddy and creator or that pen you don't see it so much, but to me that is an ugly baby. 

To get specific, instead of making fun, the shape is very awkward and the colors don't match on the upper and lower barrels. 
A case of "just because you can, doesn't mean you should". 

eace:


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 19, 2013)

Guys can you please stop bashing my pen? I worked really really really hard on it...


----------



## alxe24 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dan I do believe you worked really really really hard on the pen, and also you requested to be hard (rough) when criticizing the pen, and that is what people did so far.
If I have to give you my opinion I think the design itself is very poor and it doesn't appear to be comfortable to use at all. The shape is weird and disproportionate and unfortunately besides your effort I can't find anything to complement on the pen even if I really would like to.
Don't take this as bashing your efforts but the pen is far from anything I'd would share as the kind of things I do and like to sell. I dont think you could sell this pen to someone, nor I would use it as a gift either.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 19, 2013)

don't take it personally its hopefully taken as  helpful criticism. hope to see you try again and re post. i appropriate your time and effort put into it but sometimes it doesn't alleyways come out ,
been there done that...


----------



## switch62 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dan,  I like the top half of your pen.  The shape is unique and I like the green stone.

Unfortunately the bottom half is not good.  Honestly it looks like you stopped turning it before it was finished.  Maybe that was the way you wanted it, but it doesn't fit with the rest of the pen.  If you had turned the bottom the same shape and size as the top then the pen would look much better.  Mixing purple and green maybe debatable but not the worst colour mixture I've seen.

TonyO


----------



## Jjartwood (Jan 19, 2013)

Dan,
The Library on this sight has more info and pictures than any newer turner could ask for
you should probably give some consideration to using this source when moving into 
uncharted waters.
In viewing your other efforts, I have to assume this pen is an artistic interpretation and 
 attempt to take your own path.
If that is the case, don't be offended or take it to heart when some of us don't see the
artistic aspect of your work. Modern art is a rough neighborhood.
Actually the pen may be well suited for a person who has grip issues when attempting to hold a pen.
IMHO the pen lacks a flow to the design and the colors although unusual are a personal choice to be sure.
Also I would suggest viewing the artist albums to get a feel for flow.
Mark


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 19, 2013)

*Watch what you ask for , you may get it!*



Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> Please excuse my disign...  Also, this was all practice for my upcoming Gator Jawbone pen thanks to TKbarron.
> 
> Please be rough when critizising!



Dude - you ask for hard criticism, so don't get upset when pen makers give it I think you know the design isn't pleasing else you wouldn't have opened the post with an apology for the design   I commend you on all of the firsts you attempted with this effort.  It is actually a good way to experiment and hone skills.  Each of the processes you attempted will be useful in your future pen making efforts and will yield some beautiful pens, so keep experimenting and developing skills and techniques.  But this design is not pleasing to the eye at all and doesn't look like it would be pleasing to the hand.

Keep plugging


----------



## Katya (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys on the forum here.. yeesh!  Give the guy a bit of a break.  Dan asked for criticism, not insults.  There's a difference.

Dan, Jjartwood (Mark) gave you some good advice.  And you can check his member gallery to see that he knows what he's talking about when it comes to good pen design. 
 Penturners strive to create a balance in their pens, both visually and physically.  After all, a pen has to look good and feel good in the hand.  And balance doesn't always mean it has to be symmetrical, though most pens are.

You bit off a lot to chew when you tried all these new things at once!  Good for you. Lots of folks wouldn't have the courage to just jump right in like that.  Keep working on it, and you'll be astonished at how much you'll learn.  The hobby just gets better and better the more you do it.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 19, 2013)

The top of the pen looks like a good start. It may just be the image, but the ends of the top look overturned. Using a caliper to get them to fit right with the components should be your first priority.

The bottom just doesn't look finished to me. I would put that back on and turn it down.

For filling voids, I take a small pick like a dental pick and clean out the void, then fill it with colored epoxy.

Keep up the practice and soon you will have it.


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 19, 2013)

Pen_Turner_Dan said:


> Guys can you please stop bashing my pen? I worked really really really hard on it...



Bashing is right.  Geeze.  

I have no doubt that you worked hard on this Pen.

All together firsts of Cholla + CA + Stone = a real PITA.

I think you have gotten your answers for the form.  You have to remember the number one function of a pen is the write and number two is comfort (IMO) becasue even if a pen looks great if it hurts to write or is hard to hold it will see no use.  

I think the only advise I may be able to give is for the stone.  When I do stone I will put a little stone w/ fine stone dust too in the hole and pour in a little thin CA.  Then once it pools I will fill w/ a little more crushed stone and dust and press in w/ a toothpick.  Be fast so the toothpick does not stick in there.  Do this until full.  If you come across a void where glue filled it just dig it out carefully and add some stone to close it up.  I don't add stone until I am close to my finished size that way I don't waste a lot of stone by turning it right back off.  Another thing about stone is that it is like turning dirt.  If using HSS you must sharpen often and if Carbide turn often.

I understand your excitement on this pen because you overcame many challenges and even though the design looked better in your head you have gained an invaluable amount of knowledge by seeing it through the blowouts and other trials.  Well done and congrats.


Now for the gator jaw.  You think this was a PITA, the jaw is a PITA x 2.  Make sure you have good dust collecting and wear a good respirator.  I cut some gator jaw to cast w/ no mask and it hurt to breath for a week.  Protect your lungs and eyes from the gator jaw dust.  Ohh yea, it smells like a turd sandwich when turning.

Here's a Gator Jaw pen I did w/ Lapis stone.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/gator-lapis-jr-retro-97843/


Good luck and I can't wait to see your next.  It only gets better but not easier because I can tell you like to push yourself.


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha I was foolin around. I appreciate the harsh omments and the compliments.

This is by far one of the worst pens I have made. I made close to 50 pens in the past 3 weeks, and I just wanted to experiment. I posted it here because I thought my camera skills got better. 

But aside from that... I know the color scheme is bad, I was testing how each color looked finished. Also, The hood over the tip was just for funsies.


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 19, 2013)

So what you use is thin CA? I always thought you would use medium, but I will use this method! Thanks. :biggrin:



Justturnin said:


> Pen_Turner_Dan said:
> 
> 
> > Guys can you please stop bashing my pen? I worked really really really hard on it...
> ...


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 19, 2013)

One more thing I would like to take away from this experience...

I used CA finish then I wet sanded it with the 3rd highest acrylic wet polishing pads. Is this bad? O should I just sand with 800 grit and then reapply.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## beck3906 (Jan 19, 2013)

There's one more thing to take away from this.....

When I read the whole thread, I see a roller coaster of emotions.  A request for comments/criticism, people offering critical thoughts, comment to stop picking on you, people coming to your side, and then claiming it's all a joke.

Manti Te'o is having a rough time right now.  Would you want the pen turning community to have it's version?


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 19, 2013)

It wasn't a joke. I appreciated the criticism... but it got out of hand. I can take it but chill a bit.

But I can tell you I turned this pen for no one but myself.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 19, 2013)

This is one of the oddest posts I've seen in a while....


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jan 20, 2013)

theidlemind said:


> Dude.......
> 
> Artistic photography, but by posting this picture you just disqualified this pen from the ugliest pen contest.
> And it was definitely a contender.
> ...




Sssh don't call it ugly, he might think it is purty.


----------



## Arbsmith (Jan 20, 2013)

You all should not mention Manti Teo
 You need to show him some respect.  After all, his imaginary girlfriend did die!


----------



## DannyHeatley (Jan 20, 2013)

Who is manti teo? Am I missing something? 

Weird thread...


----------



## Pen_Turner_Dan (Jan 20, 2013)

So we can all agree : Pen is ugly, Great photo skills though?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey Dan,

I made one like that too. I had the idea that if I made one end big it could be a purse pen and women would like it because their husbands would not steal it and it would be easy to find. I brought it up from the basement and my wife laughed at it. My son also laughed. Don't let this get you down at all. The color scheme is not bad on that pen. I would simply take a set of punches and dismantle it, turn down the front and make what will be a very beautiful pen from it. This should have been as easy as that. I have not used any of those blanks and don't have much ambition to do so but that pen will be very nice slimmed down to something close to what it is supposed to be. 

Also don't forget if you don't experiment you won't grow and come up with brand new ways of doing things. Keep up the good work, if people get out of hand on posts just do what you just did and say hey cut it out.


----------

